# Lets make the last few weeks of Basic worth it!!



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Ok everybody, here's the deal. 
Joey has informed me that his DI (drill instructor) is making him do 10 pushups for EVERY piece of mail he gets! So we need to WRITE WRITE WRITE!
Lets make the last few easy weeks worth it for the kid. All I can think about is "well son, you remember all those times you p*$$ed me off when you were a kid?" LMAO!!

Address again..

PFC Joseph Porter Jr.
1st platoon, E Co. 2-13
Fort Jackson, SC. 29207

Thanks guys!!









Kay


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

you got it kay! LOL ill get him a card in the mail. hope hes not mad at all of us when he gets home! LOL


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*Miss Allicat, don't you worry!*

He still has to live here...:wink: 
All the kid's life I have messed with both of them. One time we were getting ready to go squirrel hunting. I was trying to pack and get ready and the kids were just in my way. I came up with a solution. I told both of them that if we were going to get any squirrels, we needed some bait. I said "you know those BIG nests in the trees? Well that's squirrel nests. We are gonna need some squirrel eggs for bait." I handed both of them a basket and told them to go out and look and try and get some squirrel eggs, as many as they could so we could use them for bait.
Well that kept them busy for about an hour till a neighbor asked my daughter what she was doing.
She promptly came home (without her brother Joey, he was STILL looking)
Stood with her hands on her hips and said "MAMA! Squirrels don't LAY EGGS!)
LMAO!! Poor Joey came in awhile later and told me how sorry he was but he just couldn't find any. He had shook the tree, threw rocks trying to knock some from a nest, and a bunch of other stuff.

Then there was the time Joey was trying to work on his car (this wasn't terribly long ago. I sent him to the auto parts store for a set of muffler bearings..... LMAO!! A child's mind is a terrible thing NOT to mess with!! 
Can you believe I am his FAVORITE parent?? LOL

Kay


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*Update!!!*

*UPDATE!!*

Joey just called, and somebody sent him a thing of deodorant. The DI made him do *30* pushups for the package!! LMAO!!

Letters and cards are 10 pushups a piece.
Any package is 30 pushups!! ROTF!!

We asked him how many pushups he had to do a day.
He said about 160, but only at mailcall.... LMAO!!

Kay


----------

